# Habanos baby!!! My new top shelf.



## soonersublime (Jun 26, 2010)

Only been smoking the stogie's for a few months but here is my top shelf as of today. I'm hopin these CC's are legit. Let me know if you think differently.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Man those look nice.


----------



## soonersublime (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks Dave.73

Only been a few months and I already have 3 humidor's and 400 cigars.
Figure I should start letting some age a bit and start working on my collection. 1 good box a month + daily smokes until I get to 3000 in the humi for a yearly rotation of aged cigars.


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

Its like an addiction, and it spreads like wildfire. good looking smokes man.


----------



## soonersublime (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks Obleedo! Yeah I run a car dealership and 2 of my salesman have since purchased their first humidors and are currently paying me back for all the cigars they have "bummed". I've gifted almost as much as I have smoked. Wouldn't be such an expensive habit if I hadn't but I enjoy smoking with others. Luckily they are starting to buy their own so it's turning into a decent investment.


----------



## Jeff3C (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice looking collection. I hope to start my habanos collection soon as well!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Looking good Bro nice and organized as well!!


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow! Very nice! Whenever you're ready to part way with a few of them, just lemme know! Hehehehe


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Nice looking cigars :tu
I can't wait to have my first habano! An order may be in place soon.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Looking good Jeff, Welcome to the dark side Bro!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

soonersublime said:


> Only been smoking the stogie's for a few months but here is my top shelf as of today. I'm hopin these CC's are legit. Let me know if you think differently.


Nice start you get to messing with those C C's you better have deep pockets.
:boohoo::smoke2:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Very very nice. Love the Cohiba's when I can get my hands on the real deal! Enjoy the smokes!


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

soonersublime said:


> Thanks Obleedo! Yeah I run a car dealership and 2 of my salesman have since purchased their first humidors and are currently paying me back for all the cigars they have "bummed". I've gifted almost as much as I have smoked. Wouldn't be such an expensive habit if I hadn't but I enjoy smoking with others. Luckily they are starting to buy their own so it's turning into a decent investment.


sounds like this investment and hobby is running into work... maybe a tax deduction for business is in the future..... nice looking smokes....


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy Jeff:

I hope you are doing fine.

Great smokes there. Looks like you are starting down the slippery slope. Have fun and enjoy the ride.

BEst regards, tony


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Nice looking top shelf Jeff. :nod:


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Very nice stash,


----------



## slclift (Aug 18, 2010)

Those look great. Do you have a local B&M here in Oklahoma or do you get most through the mail. I ask because I have a hard time finding any good B&M's in Oklahoma.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Well done sir.


----------

